# large folds of skin near genitals??



## JBOZE3131 (Sep 7, 2006)

Okay- I have 2 rabbits. I was toldthat both are females at the pet store...one was bought a few monthsafterthe first, so I think it's a few months older. 



Anyhow- I noticed that the black dwarf, not sure of the breed oranything, he/she has large folds of skin near where the genitals shouldbe. I don't see these on any pictures or diagrams of sitesthat show how to sex a rabbit, so I'm a bit worried about it.It's hard to get a good look at it, because of her fur, and she doesn'tlike to be held up and inspected like this.



She's very active, noticed no issues...she has solid poop, she drinksand eats normally from what I can tell. She doesn't make anyweird noises, I see nothing else that looks odd. I'mwondering if this is normal on rabbits...is she a he? Dorabbits have external testes maybe when mature and the pics I'm seeingof rabbits are babies? 

Large folds of skin on either side that look about the same sizeworries me, but maybe I'm missing something and this is normal fortheir body? Anybody have any ideas?



thanks


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 7, 2006)

It is most likely the sacs for the testicles.

Rabbits have external testicles, but also have the ability to suck them up inside when frightened.

I would try to get your buns into a rabbit savvy vet for sexing, and to make an appointment for spay/neuter...

Untill you are 100% sure what sex your bunnies are, make sure they doNOT come in contact. It takes about 30 seconds for a femaleto become pregnant, and they are fertile at all times (no heat cycle,forced ovulators).

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Sep 7, 2006)

Could it be the scent glands? This isa girl bunny (with the vulva popping up), you can see folds of skin andlittle black spots (visible if they havethe waxy build up inthem) on either side of the genitals. 







At least one of my bunnies has the scent gland folds pretty pronounced. 



sas


----------



## JBOZE3131 (Sep 7, 2006)

is that just one flap of skin on oneside? actually- i see two semi-large flaps of skin, but icant tell if theyre on either side of the genitals or what.so much fur to try move out of the way, and shes very hard to pick upand inspect. i have a hard time telling where anything isdown there! 

i wonder if a vet will see the rabbit just to sex it and not have thatconsidered a checkup or whatever (which costs $40)? ill tryto see if i can get a second pair of hands sometime tomorrow (thurs,that is) so i can take a picture to see if it looks normal to everyoneelse. 

anyone know of any pics of a males testes/sac(s) and what they should look like?

i should note- ive noticed that in the area, i see blacklines. i thought it was blood that had dried, then i thoughtmaybe they were large veins. hard to see, just like the restof it all, but its black lines. that makes me think its afemale. not sure. will try to get a pic of thearea, as i said...might make it easier to figure it all out.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 7, 2006)

There are flaps on both sides. Here's another girl view: 






These are from myfavourite'sex your rabbitsite'.(http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/sexing.shtml)

Here's the direct links totheboyandgirlpages. 

Hope this helps! 

(Remember, you can always drop a note to Irishmist (Susan), she's in your area and would be glad to help!)



sas


----------



## Smelly (Sep 7, 2006)

This is the most painful part of owning apet... having to deal with the fact that they're always nakedand have certain organs. It's always wierd to talk about yourrabbit's genitals.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 7, 2006)

They're not naked, they have lovely fur coats.  

Sex Ed, bunny style.



sas :blushanand thegang:baghead:baghead:baghead:baghead:baghead


----------



## pamnock (Sep 7, 2006)

The testicles can have a different appearancebecause the bucks are able to retract their testicles, so at times, youmay only note the "sacs" (folds of skin) on either side and slightlyabove the penis. The sacs are rounded and full when thetesticles are down.

As also mentioned, the scent glands can often look pronounced and can be mistaken for male genitalia on does. 

I would most certainly get the rabbit to a vet for confirmation of its sex so you don't end up with an unwanted litter.

Pam


----------

